# net - i konfiguracja vlan

## bdronka

Witam,

wprowadziłem swoją nazwe interfejsów, mam interfejsy: wan i lan

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules="!arping iproute2"

config_wan="null"

vlans_wan="203"

vlan203_name="vlan203"

config_vlan203="91.41.94.164/29"

vlan_start_wan="yes"

config_lan="172.16.0.2/24

<------>10.0.0.2/8"

routes_vlan203="default via 91.41.94.161"

mac_lan="00:23:4a:00:00:02"

```

problem pojawia się przy uruchamianiu /etc/init.d/net.wan

```

/etc/init.d/net.wan start

 * Bringing up interface wan                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Adding VLAN 203 to wan

 *   Bringing up interface [b]rename15[/b]

 *     No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *     dhcp ...

 *       Running udhcpc ...

 *       start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/bin/busybox'
```

z jakiego powodu skrypt startowy zmienia nazwe interfejsu vlan203 na renameXX?

można w /etc/conf.d/net wymusić aby uruchomiony został określony skrypt?

coś na zasadzie ExecStart=xxx ExecStop=xxx (tak jak w systemd)

(niestety na systemd nie moge przejść - bo chce mieć jądro z serii 2.6 z l7-protocols)

pozdrawiam:)

----------

## Jacekalex

L7-protocols to już prehistoria, nierozwijana i mało skuteczna.

P2P już nim nie odfiltrujesz, Skype też łapie słabo, reszta usług lata po mniej więcej stałych portach docelowych, także łatwiej to ogarnąć portami.

Także z L7 radzę dać sobie spokój.

VLany lepiej zrobić skryptem powłoki, który je ustawi, interfejsy vlan się ustawia przez program ip z pakietu iproute2, i łatwiej to ogarnąć we własnym skrypcie, niż w jakimkolwiek konfigu systemowym, zwłaszcza, jak tych vlanow masz kilkanaście/kilkaset, to mocno ułatwi sprawę.

Zaleta jest też taka, że prawidłowo napisany skrypt w każdym Linuxie będzie chodził jednakowo, a konfigi są różne w Gentoo, Debianie czy CentOS'ie, i miewają różne składnie.

Potem z /etc/conf.d/net możesz skrypta wywołać, żeby stawiał Vlany przy starcie sieci.

Przykląd wywołania skrypta po podniesieniu karty net (nazwa interfejsu zmieniona przez udev): 

```

postup() {

  if [[ ${IFACE} == "eth0" ]] ; then

       /usr/local/bin/{mój_zajebisty_skrypt_do_vlanów};

      return 0;

  fi;       

}
```

A kiedy odpalisz takiego skrypta z palca w konsolii, to Ci wywali przed nos wszystkie błędy razem z numerem linii.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

